# Newest project...you're the first



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 21, 2008)

Here is the newest creation from my shop;








It's the marriage of HDPE and wood in my TOG 12/24 bar Slab Mold W/Dividers.  The dividers fit together tighter because they are 1/8" HDPE as the sides are also HDPE secured with a special sealer to the wood.  All my molds will soon be changed over to this set-up!  What do you all think? :?: 

Paul :wink:


----------



## NEASoapWorks (Jan 21, 2008)

*Lovely!*

BEAUTIFUL! How much are these new molds gonna....cost?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Lovely!*



			
				NEASoapWorks said:
			
		

> BEAUTIFUL! How much are these new molds gonna....cost?



You know NEA, I have not put a pen and paper together to figure out the exact costs.  All the TOG Molds I have now will slowly convert over to this permanent HDPE liner system.  The soaps really slip out of this mold well.  The clean up is super easy too.  You don't have to place the individual pieces of my foam type material in the mold anymore.  It is really the ultimate marriage of the insulating qualities of wood and the durability of wood, and the rave now of using HDPE to make soap molds out of.  These won't warp like all solid HDPE molds can either as the wood absorbs the heat slowly and is stronger than all HDPE.  Since I'm using thinner HDPE and securing it to the wood with a special glue, these will be a very long lived mold!  I'll still have a wood top on every TOG Mold.

As far as price, while it will add a little to the cost I'm charging now, you won't fall over when you see the new costs either.  I'm guessing between 12 to 15% higher, but that is ONLY a guess.  Thanks for asking NEA! 8)


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 21, 2008)

I sooooo want one of your molds!!  One *IS *in my future.  I really dislike how slow sales become in January that it makes me curb my spending. And when I see one of your molds, I _really _dislike it. But, it gives me a goal!


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Hmmm.. not cutting.. interesting


----------



## Lane (Jan 21, 2008)

VERY nice! Just what I have been waiting for!!


----------



## brian0523 (Jan 21, 2008)

Paul - that new mold is awesome!!!!  You Rock!!!!!

I can't wait till I become a full-time soaper and can fully utilize a mold like that!

Keep up the great innovations - there's nothing else out there like your products.

Now you need to come up with a cylinder shaped mold.


----------



## FSowers (Jan 22, 2008)

I definitely will buy that one when it comes on the market.

Hurry up Paul.

I need a slab mold bad.


----------



## TAS (Jan 22, 2008)

Makes me wanna become a "slabber." I'm a logger. 

   
TAS


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 22, 2008)

OH HOLY CRAP ON A ROPE!!!!  those are so perty!!!  I want like 10 of each!!


----------



## Bret (Jan 22, 2008)

Are you not going to use Lexan anymore? How will the HDPE work with M&P? Won't it stick?


----------



## Woodi (Jan 22, 2008)

I will wait until you test it out, Paul. How easily will the soap come out of those new liners? With the flexible system I bought from you, I can just peel off the foam, push gently on the soap bar, and it falls out.


----------



## Lane (Jan 22, 2008)

TAS said:
			
		

> Makes me wanna become a "slabber." I'm a logger.
> 
> 
> TAS



Same here! You going to come out with a log version??


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi guys!  Sorry I was not around here yesterday.  I fell on the ice and cracked a hip slightly.  We spent 5 hours in the ER as there was a lot of "slip-n-falls" around these parts yesterday!

Yes, all my molds will eventually be converted over to this liner system that is permanently attached to the sides of the mold.  The bottom will just lay on the bottom of the mold and come out with the slab or bar of soap, making the soap easy to remove from the mold.  This is slick stuff I'm using.  I'm starting with my most popular selling mold styles, the TOG 12/24 Bar Slab Mold with Dividers first, then a log mold next.  By this spring, all my molds will be converted over.  Like Woodi said, I will always have the old or current green liner material if you prefer.  HDPE is rated at 200 degrees so that is not a problem for these molds.  I should have this mold ready to put on me Etsy Store this weekend.  Thanks guys for all the positive feedback!

Paul  The sore hip guy! :roll:


----------



## FSowers (Jan 23, 2008)

Paul, so sorry to hear about your accident. Hope you get to feeling better.

P.S. Has my beverler shipped out yet?  If not, don't rush, I understand how sore you must be.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  Faye, I'll check if I have your shipped yet and if not, I have 2 in stock and will ship out tomorrow.  I am working in the shop no matter how I feel; just taking pain killers. :?   

Thanks for everyone's thoughts about the new TOG Permaliner designes and upcoming line,  and my painful accident yesterday!   :roll: 

Paul


----------



## Chalk Creek (Jan 23, 2008)

Paul, I hope you're feeling better.  Don't work too hard! Let yourself heal.

New mold looks great!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 23, 2008)

Chalk Creek said:
			
		

> Paul, I hope you're feeling better.  Don't work too hard! Let yourself heal.
> 
> New mold looks great!



Thanks!  I'm too far behind to let this little thing slow me down too much.  Thanks for your nice thoughts though.  Hey, your Kpangnan Butter was shipped out today with everyone else's but one.  

Paul :wink:


----------



## Lane (Jan 24, 2008)

Feel better Paul!


----------

